# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  {{ صالحون عرفتهم (صالح الحصين رحمه الله) د. عبدالعزيز السدحان}}

## محمد بن عبدالكريم

الدكتور عبدالعزيز السدحان :
آل حصيّن أُسرة كريمة خرج منها علماء وعبّاد رحم الله موتاهم وبارك في أحيائهم،وإليك تغريدات قليلة فيما رأيت فيه وسمعت منه:
١/ الشيخ صالح الحصين من أعجب رجال هذا الزمن زهداً وتواضعاً وأدباً.   وللتاريخ أقول: لو أدركه ياقوت لترجم له في (معجم الأدباء)، ولو أدركه   أبونعيم لترجم له في (حلية الأولياء) ولو أدركه الذهبي لترجم له في (سير   أعلام النبلاء).
٢/ صالح الحصين من الثلة القليلة المتميزة من المشايخ الذين عرفتهم بالبعد عن حب الظهور ديانةً وطبعاً وسلوكاً.
٣/ حدثني الشيخ صالح الحصين: فذكر أنّ المدينة النبوية كانت صغيرة في أول   رؤيته لها. ثم قال: والحرم الآن أكبر منها مساحة من دون ساحاته الخارجية.
 ٤/ ذكر لي الشيخ صالح الحصين أنه يحب المشي، لكنه  يتضايق من كثرة من يقف  له بسيارته ليركبه. قال فكنت أمشي جهة إقبال  السيارات جانب الطريق لتعذّر  رجوع السيارة إذا تجاوزتني ولو قليلاً.
 ٥/ حضرت للشيخ صالح الحصين محاضرة أقامتها دارة  الملك عبدالعزيز، تحدث  فيها عن كتاب للأمير مساعد بن عبدالرحمن. فلله دره  في حسن عرضه وجمال  استشهاده؟
 ٦/ تواضع الشيخ صالح الحصين: أحسبُ لو أنه قُسِمَ على ثُلّة من المسؤولين لكفاهم.
 ٧/ يذكرني الشيخ صالح الحصين بالخليل بن أحمد عندما  يذكر الفائدة النفيسة  دون توطئة لها أو إشعار السامعين بما يدل على نفاسة  الفائدة.
 ٨/ زارني في بيتي للعزاء في والدي رحمه الله تعالى  -بعد انتهاء العزاء  بأيام- دون سابق خبر بمجيئه وكنت في شرق الرياض فدخل  عند أحد الجيران،  وأخبروني أن الشيخ عندهم فرجعت إليه وأخذته إلى بيتي  وكانت نفسه سمحة مع  طول انتظاره. وآنسني بعزائه وحديثه عن والدي وجدي رحمهم  الله جميعاً.
 ٩/ زرته مرة -عندما كان مريضاً- في بيت ابنه ولم  أتقن وصف بيته، فاتصلت  على البيت فردّ عليَ ووصف لي البيت وخرج بنفسه في  شارع المنزل، فجزاه الله  خيراً على تواضعه.
 ١٠/ الشيخ صالح الحصين بُلي بالشهرة فجلس على كرسي  الرئاسة في مناصب  كثيرة وداخل الوجهاء، ثم قام عن تلك الكراسي وفارق تلك  المناصب، ولم  يفارقه تواضعه، بل أحسب أنه زاد تواضعاً.
 ١١/ الشيخ صالح الحصين من الذين إذا حضروا لم يُعرفوا، مع رفيع منزلته وأحسبُ أنّ هذا من عظيم تواضعه رحمه الله تعالى.
 ١٢/ من عجيب أمره عندما كان رئيساً لرئاسة الحرمين،  أنه كان يصلي في  الحرم في أماكن بعيدة عن الإمام، مع أنه بحكم منصبه  يستطيع أن يصلي خلف  الإمام في كل فرض. وأحسبُ أن تركه ذلك من باب الورع في  حجز مكان له.
 ١٣/ توفي رحمه الله تعالى يوم السبت ١٤٣٤/٦/٢٤ وصُلي عليه بعد صلاة عصر يوم الأحد ٦/٢٥ في جامع الراجحي بعد صلاة العصر.
 اللهم ارفع درجته في المهديين واخلفه في أهله في الغابرين واغفر لنا وله يا رب العالمين.

منقول وجزى الله خيرا جامعه.

----------

